# Turning Pro at 10?



## Supermodel56 (Jun 4, 2019)

Love this video, it's about time... seems like a really talented 09 kid from Slammers PA, but did her parents just give up her college eligibility to do this Nike spot and a few other ads?

https://www.thedrum.com/news/2019/06/02/nike-s-powerful-women-s-world-cup-ad-says-don-t-change-your-dream-change-the-world

Curious what the long term plan is - modeling?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Love this video, it's about time... seems like a really talented 09 kid from Slammers PA, but did her parents just give up her college eligibility to do this Nike spot and a few other ads?
> 
> https://www.thedrum.com/news/2019/06/02/nike-s-powerful-women-s-world-cup-ad-says-don-t-change-your-dream-change-the-world
> 
> Curious what the long term plan is - modeling?


Fake sports.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 4, 2019)

Working on commercials, movies, tv, video or media now as a minor doesn't necessarily mean student's have to give up college egilibity.

With a work permit many public schools will accommodate if you keep the grades up, follow the hours rules, etc.  Trust fund and other things can be used


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 4, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Working on commercials, movies, tv, video or media now as a minor doesn't necessarily mean student's have to give up college egilibity.
> 
> With a work permit many public schools will accommodate if you keep the grades up, follow the hours rules, etc.


Hmm... getting compensation/sponsorship for your soccer talent doesn't disqualify you from NCAA eligibility?  If she's doing it completely for free, that's one thing, but if she's getting paid, I'm pretty sure that's a violation, no? I thought potential college athletes can't even accept free gear to wear?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 4, 2019)

I bet OM’s parents are pissed she didn’t get picked to be in the commercial.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 4, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Hmm... getting compensation/sponsorship for your soccer talent doesn't disqualify you from NCAA eligibility?  If she's doing it completely for free, that's one thing, but if she's getting paid, I'm pretty sure that's a violation, no? I thought potential college athletes can't even accept free gear to wear?


Getting compensation for acting is not the same as getting paid to play a sport on a professional team


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 4, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Getting compensation for acting is not the same as getting paid to play a sport on a professional team


Thanks for the post, I always found the rules on this a bit vague, but did just come across this article that supports what you're saying...  (Not that CBS sports is the end all be all) 

https://www.cbssports.com/college-football/news/10-ways-college-athletes-can-get-paid-and-remain-eligible-for-their-sport/

If that's the case, kudos to that kid, super cool gig! 

Of course, I wonder where the NCAA draws the line between her getting gigs for being the soccer player she is (she's actually pretty good) vs because she's a model...  perhaps it's how much she gets paid - commensurate w/model experience vs youth athlete rates...?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Hmm... getting compensation/sponsorship for your soccer talent doesn't disqualify you from NCAA eligibility?  If she's doing it completely for free, that's one thing, but if she's getting paid, I'm pretty sure that's a violation, no? I thought potential college athletes can't even accept free gear to wear?


Soccer talent?  Did she even touch the ball?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 4, 2019)

What about a kid that does other commercial work for Nike (or any other sporting company).  I know a kid on a DA team that has done some Nike running commercials.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 4, 2019)

You are getting paid for an “acting” gig, not to participate in a sanctioned competition or league so you are not considered a professional athlete


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> You are getting paid for an “acting” gig, not to participate in a sanctioned competition or league so you are not considered a professional athlete


You may be surprised to find out how many NCAA rules there are.  My son got cited for sleeping on the couch in the team captain's off-campus apartment for a few days before his official reporting date.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You may be surprised to find out how many NCAA rules there are.  My son got cited for sleeping on the couch in the team captain's off-campus apartment for a few days before his official reporting date.


That’s receiving something for free....having an Acting Job is not.


----------



## Zizu84 (Jun 4, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Getting compensation for acting is not the same as getting paid to play a sport on a professional team


I agree but who knows? People's scholarships have been revoked for having monetized YouTube accounts.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 4, 2019)

*NCAA amateurism rules   (https://www.ncsasports.org/ncaa-eligibility-center/amateurism-rules)*
The NCAA rules in this area are not easy to interpret. However more than 95 percent of recruits will not have a problem meeting the NCAA requirements. For athletes who have a nontraditional athletic history, here are the main points to look out for concerning your eligibility.


*Receiving compensation that exceeds actual and necessary expenses* – The NCAA does allow athletes to receive some compensation as an amateur athlete, as long as the amounts do not exceed what are deemed actual and necessary expenses. Some athletes are asked to join travel teams in which their cost is covered by the team (this would be allowed). However, if an athlete is paid more than the travel costs, they could get into trouble.
*Receiving compensation for media appearances based on your athletic ability or fame* – The obvious rules violation is being paid appearance fees, but this can also include things like athletes with large YouTube followings where they are profiting from advertising dollars.
*Endorsing (expressly or implicitly) commercial products or services* – This is one of the more difficult areas to interpret. If the athlete is being paid in any way to wear a specific brand or promote a product, it would be considered a violation.
*Accepting prize money beyond the actual/necessary expenses* – It is not illegal for a potential NCAA athlete to have competed in professional competition. However, if they are eligible to win prize money, it cannot exceed the amount more than the necessary expenses. **There is an exception for tennis players, who are allowed to accept up to $10,000/year and still maintain eligibility.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 4, 2019)

Some additional clarifying questions:

*Did/do you have a written or verbal agreement with an agent or agency?* – Not all contracts with agents are illegal, but you should be extremely wary of signing an agreement and seek the advice of an NCAA expert before signing.
*Have you or your family ever accepted any money from an agent or agency?* – This is almost always a clear violation. You may be allowed to give the benefits back and be eligible but, to be safe, always avoid taking anything from an agent.
*Have you ever been involved in an advertisement or promotion?* – This rule can be difficult to interpret and you should consult an NCAA expert before agreeing to any promotions or advertisements.
*Receiving compensation for media appearances* (radio, television, etc.)* that exploit your athletic ability or fame?*


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 4, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> *Have you ever been involved in an advertisement or promotion?* – This rule can be difficult to interpret and you should consult an NCAA expert before agreeing to any promotions or advertisements.


This is what I was concerned about - if she was just a model and not a player, it’d be obviously fine. But this is a high level player who is helping to promote her sport and also helping to sell the unique Nike girls jersey... really curious what the official NCAA stance is on this...


----------



## Real Deal (Jun 4, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> This is what I was concerned about - if she was just a model and not a player, it’d be obviously fine. But this is a high level player who is helping to promote her sport and also helping to sell the unique Nike girls jersey... really curious what the official NCAA stance is on this...


You basically can't make money from your sport, either from playing it, or from commercials/endorsements.  From the NCAA Website:

*Can a college-bound student-athlete be paid for appearing in a commercial or receiving an endorsement?*
College-bound and current student-athletes who want to compete at Division I and II schools need to preserve their eligibility by meeting NCAA amateurism requirements. If a college-bound student-athlete is paid for appearing in a commercial or receives an endorsement before he or she is accepted at an NCAA member school, his or her eligibility could be affected.

If the college-bound student-athlete was chosen for the commercial or other event for reasons other than athletic ability, he or she may be compensated. If the college-bound student-athlete was chosen to participate because of his or her athletic ability, he or she may not be paid. However, the prospective student-athlete may receive expenses related to the commercial event such as meals or lodging.


----------



## Real Deal (Jun 4, 2019)

In the commercial, she is a kid in street clothes who is basically dragged around a soccer field and, while she kicks a ball at the end, she isn't really portrayed as a soccer player or playing the sport.  But I am no expert.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyone know the backstory?
How was she selected?   Has she done other acting work?  
Did Nike call her club and say “we are doing a World Cup commercial, send us a 9 year old?”


----------



## Jack23 (Jun 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know the backstory?
> How was she selected?   Has she done other acting work?
> Did Nike call her club and say “we are doing a World Cup commercial, send us a 9 year old?”


She was on American Ninja Warrior Juniors


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 5, 2019)

Real Deal said:


> In the commercial, she is a kid in street clothes who is basically dragged around a soccer field and, while she kicks a ball at the end, she isn't really portrayed as a soccer player or playing the sport.  But I am no expert.





timbuck said:


> Anyone know the backstory?
> How was she selected?   Has she done other acting work?
> Did Nike call her club and say “we are doing a World Cup commercial, send us a 9 year old?”


It appears that she’s done other modeling jobs, but she has an extensive and carefully crafted Instagram profile that positions her primarily as an athlete and focuses on her athletic abilities.

Her social media profile arguably rivals that of many professional athletes and markets herself as a soccer player.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 5, 2019)

Here’s the link, parents did a pretty amazing job on it!

https://instagram.com/makenacook09


----------



## Supermodel56 (Jun 5, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> You are getting paid for an “acting” gig, not to participate in a sanctioned competition or league so you are not considered a professional athlete


Professional athlete does not necessarily mean you’re getting paid to play - but getting paid because of who you are.

For example, college athletes who sell their own clothing line or get paid to endorse a brand are considered professionals and lose their eligibility.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 5, 2019)

I heard she competed in the UPreK WWC and was first scouted there.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2019)

The rules evolve over time


Supermodel56 said:


> Professional athlete does not necessarily mean you’re getting paid to play - but getting paid because of who you are.
> 
> For example, college athletes who sell their own clothing line or get paid to endorse a brand are considered professionals and lose their eligibility.


She got paid for acting.  As for who she is - no one knew about her before the ad.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 5, 2019)

She has 3,856 followers on instagram so those people all know who she is


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> She has 3,856 followers on instagram so those people all know who she is


Well NOW she does.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 6, 2019)

Another big world cup commercial featuring another SoCal girls player.  I guess corporations got wind that girls soccer is a big market and wants to cash in as well.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 6, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Another big world cup commercial featuring another SoCal girls player.  I guess corporations got wind that girls soccer is a big market and wants to cash in as well.


I’ve always liked “cashing out” much better.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 6, 2019)

Who does she play for?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 7, 2019)

Venantsyo said:


> Who does she play for?


Galaxy South Bay


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 7, 2019)

I showed these commercials to my 9 year old daughter.  She says " I don't get it".  To me, her answer confirms that we are making huge progress with women's soccer.
I had to explain that 20 years ago, that was just a dream and none of this existed.   I told her that we have come a long way to see how popular this sport has become at a global level for women.  

She finally understood why I was excited about these commercials.

I have to say that Nike got it right with these commercials. Let's hope that the TV rankings are good for this World Cup.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 7, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Here’s the link, parents did a pretty amazing job on it!
> 
> https://instagram.com/makenacook09


My First thought: why are they “maken a cook” instead of making a soccer player. 
Doh.


----------



## oh canada (Jun 7, 2019)

If I'm being honest, these commercials lack creativity and cleverness.  Kids dreaming to become pro and running around with their idols.  Yawn.  Seen it 100x.  This one was and still is one of my faves:


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 7, 2019)

since they are featuring this new commercial with the younger star does that mean they have already lost interest with OM?  Has she been passed over already by a younger version?  I'm honestly not impressed with the commercials, I find them odd and tired.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 7, 2019)

oh canada said:


> If I'm being honest, these commercials lack creativity and cleverness.  Kids dreaming to become pro and running around with their idols.  Yawn.  Seen it 100x.  This one was and still is one of my faves:


Here is what I feel is a great soccer commercial. And this is not my favorite.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=nike+commerciaks+terry+henry&view=detail&mid=8B97C0BE06FC7BBE481B8B97C0BE06FC7BBE481B&FORM=VIRE&PC=APPL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> since they are featuring this new commercial with the younger star does that mean they have already lost interest with OM?  Has she been passed over already by a younger version?  I'm honestly not impressed with the commercials, I find them odd and tired.


These are not interesting. I agree. Kinda like watching the Hallmark Channel. The videos being put out are blah. This is one of my favorite soccer videos and not a World Cup one.
https://www.bing.com/search?q=sean+garnier+old+man&form=APIPH1&PC=APPL


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 8, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Galaxy South Bay


What? Whose the coach?!


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 8, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> since they are featuring this new commercial with the younger star does that mean they have already lost interest with OM?  Has she been passed over already by a younger version?  I'm honestly not impressed with the commercials, I find them odd and tired.


Filming commercials has nothing to do with soccer skill. It all has to do with looks. These other girls are just more marketable.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 8, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> What? Whose the coach?!


Maybe he is confused about another Galaxy player with the same last name?


----------



## jpeter (Jun 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe he is confused about another Galaxy player with the same last name?


Nope the young girl in the Gatorade commerical played with their 08 team at legends. Can't say I know the coaches or the organization and she might have just started with them but that's the back story.


----------



## Soccermom5 (Jun 8, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Nope the young girl in the Gatorade commerical played with their 08 team at legends. Can't say I know the coaches or the organization and she might have just started with them but that's the back story.


She used to play for 08 Olé and after they broke up, she went to LAGSB.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Maybe he is confused about another Galaxy player with the same last name?


Their right just got confirmation. Think this player maybe new to the club.


----------



## sdb (Jun 8, 2019)

They posted this on their Insta with a link to the video:
https://www.instagram.com/p/ByWHFjmAVPT/


----------

